# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  What is the essential things to check when go for a long drive?

## CarolynRosenbaum

There are many iconic cars which are fabulous to look but when you drive on a long route you must follow these things: 

1.	Re-check the break whether they are working properly.
2.	Move steering before take a long ride with short test drive slowly.
3.	Dont stop your engine when brake fails, turn on the safety lane and keep the engine running.  
4.	Check the oil level after warm up the engine. Its better to check on a regular basis for running perfectly.
5.	Check the spare tyre for any emergency. 


There are fewer issues in automatic transmission cars because it has two pedals which is quite helpful for new learners and Toyota auto auction Japan is the best platform for comparing your previous car with newer or the good car was right after being so grievously. Make a schedule for checking up a basic maintenance of your car to avoid any problem.

----------

